# Marina or Lake Towers



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

In 2006 when both developments are complements whats going to be the better place for a holiday home and to rent to corporate people ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

arfie said:


> In 2006 when both developments are complements whats going to be the better place for a holiday home and to rent to corporate people ?


hmm, good question, but i guess the marina will be better to live in. you may know that i'm the guy that doesn't like the power network! 
jlt is too close to them and some of these towers will have a nice view over them. marina has a blocked view to that direction and is a bit farer away! btw: most marina towers will have sea view!

but i'm sure that both communities will be nicely landscaped! it's just the view!


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

I slightly disagree most marina buildings wont have a sea. They will be blocked by other buildings. Only a few buildings will have a clear sea view. Where as the Lake Towers at least has clear lake views. Marina will be over crowded with tourists.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

arfie said:


> I slightly disagree most marina buildings wont have a sea. They will be blocked by other buildings. Only a few buildings will have a clear sea view. Where as the Lake Towers at least has clear lake views. Marina will be over crowded with tourists.


you're right that even some marina towers will have a blocked view by other towers like beach residence, i mean some of them are 200m tall!

i don't think marina will be overcrowded. sure, there will drive a hell lot of cars soon, but there will be a lot of guards and security so you can't get into the towers. but maybe there will be a lot of traffic chaos, as many people will drive through this area!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I would probably say Dubai Marina would be better than Jumeirah Lake Towers, because of the power lines and you're more likely to get a sea view. Having said that, if you can get one of the higher floors in a JLT tower you would probably be able to get a fairly unobstructed view of the sea anyway


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

well being in marina there a few taller ones and you may not get se but by being in the center you will have agreat city view and feel and each of this the Abu D side of each of these developments is close to power plans and the like so both have that problem. Dont for get there is also road access and the highway? And that JLT is mixed use so you could have office tower next door ?
So me Marina on 30+ and if not water view due to cost 
JLT facing mostly so i could look down or across at it


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

I was speaking to a developer who has properties both in the JLT and Marina. He told me not to buy in marina as there was too much supply and buy in JLT instead.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

There will be oversupply in apartments at least when everything is finished. Not so much in villas though


----------

